# bimmerfest in belgium pictures



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

A bimmerfest did not exist in Belgium. So we decided to make one 

results
http://board.carstyling.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10538


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

What does that say on their windshields? 
or is it spelled differently (like the motorcycles) there? :dunno:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*bad*

bad beemers is the name of this group

small video of the event
http://bmw.vfive.com/~mark/pmmeke/pmmeke.mpeg


----------



## FuMa318ti (May 12, 2003)

yup it's a mistake they've made.

Most of the people in Belgium think their cars are beemers, but don't know that it's used for motorcycles, and the cars are actually bimmers.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FuMa318ti said:


> *yup it's a mistake they've made.
> 
> Most of the people in Belgium think their cars are beemers, but don't know that it's used for motorcycles, and the cars are actually bimmers. *


They would feel right at home in California


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *They would feel right at home in California  *


:tsk: sad, but true...


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *:tsk: sad, but true...  *


Yeah, the DJ at BimmerFest kept doing the beemers thing. Then he tried bimmers when someone got to him, but eventually he gave up and stuck with beemers. Must be a native of the Golden State. 

-Peter


----------

